# Panel Gaps !



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So a friend of a friend on FB says he bought this today. Is it a bad picture and glare or are the panel gaps just this bad even on a car like this?


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

it might be angle, but the front edge of the hood on the passenger side looks off. but since the sides of the hood look fine, i suspect is is either angle or an issue with the bumper.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It looks to me like that car is in the showroom because it had an unfortunate collision with a parking lot divider. You can see the bumper is un-snapped at the top driver's side, and at the bottom the lip appears to be separated so you can see the primer covered layer underneath. Hopefully your FB friend got a decent deal because of that.

But I can also see that the hood isn't perfectly aligned left-to-right, and the gaps between are kind of large, just like with the Model 3 and Model X. That's kind of interesting, because it leads me to believe this is a feature of any vehicle made with dissimilar materials and differing expansion requirements. The 3 and X have steel front fenders and an aluminum hood; The Ferrari, I believe, has a carbon fiber hood and aluminum front fenders.


----------

